# JAR startet nur das Hauptprogramm



## Xclipse (18. Okt 2007)

Hallo,

habe mit Eclipse 3.2.2 eine jar Datei erstellt, das Programm (main) an sich startet schon
aber die Module (JInternalFrames) aus dem Hauptprogramm starten/funktionieren nicht!

Vorgehensweise:

- Rechtsklick auf das Package.
- Export Jar-File
- Package wählen (export generated class files and resources + Compress the contents of the JAR-File)
- Generate the mainfest file + Seal the JAR
- Main class wählen

Alle *.java und *.class sind in einem verzeichniss

Was mache ich falsch???


Danke und Gruß


----------



## The_S (18. Okt 2007)

Wird evtl. eine Exception geworfen? Z. B. weil ein Bild, dass vorher im Verzeichnis lag, nun im Jar mit eingebaut wurde, und das Bild nicht über den Classloader geladen wurde (typischer Anfängerfehler)  ? Starte das Jar doch mal über die Konsole, und schau nach, ob eine Exception geworfen wird ...


----------



## Xclipse (18. Okt 2007)

Hallo Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch,



> Wird evtl. eine Exception geworfen?


Leider nein!



> Z. B. weil ein Bild, dass vorher im Verzeichnis lag, nun im Jar mit eingebaut wurde, und das Bild nicht über den Classloader geladen wurde


Die Icons vom Hauptprogramm werden angezeigt, aber in der JAR-Datei sind nur die Class Dateien und MANIFEST.MF.
Müssen den nicht die Icons auch in der JAR-Datei sein?
Was muss ich an/einstellen damit Eclipse beim erstellen von JAR-Dateien die Icons mit einpackt?



> (typischer Anfängerfehler)  ?


Davon kann man wohl ausgehen!  :wink: 



> Starte das Jar doch mal über die Konsole, und schau nach, ob eine Exception geworfen wird ...


Über <Start/Ausführen.../cmd> starte ich die Datei test.jar, das Hauptprog. startet ohne Fehlermeldungen!!!


----------



## The_S (18. Okt 2007)

wird die fehlermeldung auch ausgegeben? Also hast du nicht zufällig was wie


```
try {
// code
}
catch (Exception e) {}{
```

?

Die Icons sollten mit ins jar, sofern die im Projekt liegen, sollten diese automatisch mit exportiert werden. Dann musst du aber wie gesagt über den ClassLoader darauf zugreifen.


----------



## Wildcard (18. Okt 2007)

Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die Icons sollten mit ins jar, sofern die im Projekt liegen, sollten diese automatisch mit exportiert werden. Dann musst du aber wie gesagt über den ClassLoader darauf zugreifen.


Nein, man muss schon auswählen was exportiert werden soll und was nicht.
Ausserdem müssen Resourcen im Classpath liegen um sie im jar zu finden.


----------



## The_S (19. Okt 2007)

Also bei mir wählt Eclipse immer automatisch alles zum Exportieren aus, was im Projekt liegt. Und Icons und ähnliches kann man ja auch in ein package werfen, dann brauchts keinen Classpath  .


----------



## Wildcard (19. Okt 2007)

Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und Icons und ähnliches kann man ja auch in ein package werfen, dann brauchts keinen Classpath  .


Hässlich, hässlich


----------



## The_S (19. Okt 2007)

Hm, Geschmackssache


----------

